# San Antonio Texas?



## Uglydog (Apr 14, 2015)

Looks like I'll be in San Antonio Tx late next week.
Does anyone know of any used used machine tool shops or machinist related places of interest that I might attempt to squeeze into the schedule? Note: I have little/no control of the schedule. As it's my brides business trip and I got invited. I'm excited for the Alamo, etc. But...

Thank you.
Daryl
MN


----------



## kvt (Apr 14, 2015)

I have not found much around here,   But they may be others that know of something.   There are a bunch of people that do the purchase everything that they can find,  They advertise on Craigslist tht if you want to sell tools etc contact them.   But have not been able to find out where they are selling things. as of yet


----------



## randyjaco (Apr 14, 2015)

The are selling what they find in Texas in Monterrey.  Stuff doesn't last here in the Houston area either, but you see a lot of it heading south on trucks. I hear they get top Peso in Mexico. I guess that is better than it going for scrap to China.

Randy


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 14, 2015)

you'll remember the Alamo after going there!
i had a good time, the history is fascinating!
i don't know the tool spots, but
Get ready to eat some good BBQ while you are there in Texas, arguably the best in the US !
i stuffed my face with some good stuff over the years in many different places.
One restaurant stands out, The Salt Lick.
It's not in San Antonio, but worth the trip from San Antonio 

heres the link to the Driftwood establishment, that i can personally vouch for 
http://www.saltlickbbq.com/pages/Driftwood.html

life changing BBQ, i'm not joking.
the funniest thing is that they are in a dry county, so you must bring your own cooler of Lone Star with you.
one other thing, bring expanding waistband clothing,
you'll thank me later


----------



## kvt (Apr 15, 2015)

What is bad,  is I have been in SA off and on for 30 plus years, 16 this time, but still have not gone there, even though I go up to BUDA a couple of times a year normally.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 16, 2015)

A buddy of mine knows where most of the "honey holes" are in San Antonio. Basically a couple of junk yards on the south side.
You just don't find or if you do find stuff, it is very little.  About the best thing to do is hit some of the pawn shops in S.A.  Like Randy said, most is bought up and loaded and shipped to Monterrey.  A shame that Alamo Iron Works foundry is gone, I could hook you up with the old manager and get a shop tour of the place.
You could always drive down to Victoria and hang out at my place....

Coming in at the end of Fiesta for S.A.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 16, 2015)

Copy, pawn shops.... 

Victoria is only two hours out. The boss is warning me not to count on the opportunity!
Regardless, it's unclear how much actual meeting/conference time she actually be in.
Who knows, I may PM you and ask for your address. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## uncle harry (Apr 16, 2015)

Try to not miss the river walk.  Aw some !





Ulma Doctor said:


> you'll remember the Alamo after going there!
> i had a good time, the history is fascinating!
> i don't know the tool spots, but
> Get ready to eat some good BBQ while you are there in Texas, arguably the best in the US !
> ...


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes, it's clearly on the agenda.
I observed that the Mississippi is 5minutes from here and I wouldn't lose two days of shop time if we went to the Mississippi to walk around.
That didn't sell well....

I am looking forward to the BBQ!!
And of course spending some time with my bride of 3o years.

Daryl
MN


----------



## kvt (Apr 16, 2015)

4gsr
which ones on the south side,   I will also check them out.  I get odd and ends of steel from one of them, Ashley and River city,   But both have cleaned out pretty much the last time I was there.   

Uglydog
Fiesta can be fun, but watch out, it gets to be a mess downtown,   depending on where you are staying it may be better to take the Park and ride down there.  

I hated it when they pulled that BS and took their land to build a dome that they cannot keep thing going in.   A waste of a good place  to put something like that.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 16, 2015)

kvt said:


> 4gsr
> which ones on the south side,   I will also check them out.  I get odd and ends of steel from one of them, Ashley and River city,   But both have cleaned out pretty much the last time I was there. ...



I personally have not been to them myself.  My buddy in Pleasanton checks it out often according to comments he has said. 

Ugly dog could spend a few minutes at Rex Supply on the east side.  I doubt they have any bargains there.


----------



## kvt (Apr 16, 2015)

One of the metal suppliers I use is right over in that same industrial park.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 16, 2015)

You guys are gonna get me in trouble!
I'm gonna find some gem of old iron with a free sign, and I gonna have a problem finding room in the overhead compartment on the plane back. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 20, 2015)

Sounds like the only day that isn't programmed will be Saturday. 
Liz (my wife) is asking if I can learn of a specific restaurant which has the "best" BBQ and other Texas fare.
Thanks for specific restaurant names!

Daryl
MN


----------



## kvt (Apr 20, 2015)

THe BBQ,   etc,  I cannot say,   Since I do most of my own BBQ,  Smoking etc.   There is RUDy's but they seem to have gone down a little over the years,  but here is what one magazine shows
http://www.texasmonthly.com/lists/50-best-bbq-joints-world
HOpe this helps.


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 20, 2015)

The Best BBQ in Texas can only be properly answered (by a native) as MINE! We all do it, and it's all the best. Remember, it's a BIG state, and about 1.7 million BBQ joints that are KNOWN to exist. The best ones are the ones no one knows about. It's a question that has plagued mankind for centuries!


----------



## Boswell (Apr 20, 2015)

Well said Tony.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 20, 2015)

Tony,
Thanks for the invite.
What's your address?

Please imagine the smiley face that I don't know how to post.

Daryl
MN


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 20, 2015)

You have Bill Miller's BBQ on nearly every street corner in SA!  The Red Barn Steak House on the east side of downtown is a favorite among many.  But in the downtown area including the Riverwalk, are several top notch Mexican food restaurants.  You HAVE to eat Mexican food while in SA.  As far real barbecue, there are few in SA, just can't think of the names.  Heck, Google barbecue joints in San Antino, Texas.  You should get more than a hand full to choose from!


----------



## kvt (Apr 20, 2015)

4gsr,  you trying to get him in trouble,   He wants good BBQ, I hate to say sending him to Bill Millers, is much of anything but fast food BBQ, the last few times I tried it.   The link I put in earlier has several in SA and surrounding areas.   Plus if he looks he can find a few good hole in the wall joints which some times are the best BBQ that people do not know about.  There is even one close to me,  in Kirby, but he is not open all the time.   And not even sure of the name of the place,   Just drive past it every day, and have eaten there a couple of times when I did not want to cook my own.  
And Mexican food is all over the place,  Again some of the best, and most authentic is some of the whole in the wall places away from down town.


----------



## Boswell (Apr 20, 2015)

I agree. steer clear of Bill Millers.  The Texas Monthly that was linked earlier lists 3 places in San Antonio, while I have not eaten at any of the three listed, I think any of them would be a good bet. And of course, as was mentioned earlier, and if you are up for a bit of a drive, you can't go wrong with the Salt Lick.  Just be sure you also get some good Tex-Mex of which there are many choices in San Antonio.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm sorry, I just couldn't help it, mentioning Bill Miller's...

I myself like to know the locations of some of the "hole in the wall" places in SA, too.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 24, 2015)

I wonder how ugly dog is doing?  San Antonio got 2-1/2" of rain last night.  And more rain coming tonight and some tomorrow and Sunday...


----------



## kvt (Apr 24, 2015)

It did not seem like that much to me,   But it was coming down heavy at one point.   It is supposed to be nice during the day and bad at night.   Wander,   At least the river walk is not flooded.


----------



## toolman (Apr 24, 2015)

I do miss the food in S.A.  If you don't mind getting off of the beaten path, you have to try Rolando's Super Taco on Hildebrand. Do NOT order more than one if you are under 300 lbs.   I can't remember what they call it now, but my favorite has carne guisada, guacamole, bacon, and beans on it. Don't go to any of the other locations, they are severely disappointing compared to the original. For fast, but still good, try Chacho's, especially if you want to get ripped on stupidly strong margaritas and Pina Coladas.


----------



## kvt (Apr 24, 2015)

Problem is a lot of the old places have either changed owners or close.   We have one Danny's over off Babcock and 410 area It is still good, but does not seem quite the same as it use to.  It is another one that you do not order the large without someone else to help eat it.   There use to be a burger joint called Little hips,   They would do anything but make your hips little,  you order a basket of fries and you got a BASKET of fries, like the whole fryer basket full of fries.   They had one hamburger where it was stuffed with cheese, and jalapenos but it was the size of a small loaf or bread. 
 He did miss the oyster bake and some of the other stuff that started before he headed out,  But he can still find a bunch of party stuff down town right now.   But some of the good steak houses like the red barn may actually be better as it may not be as crowded with people going down to fiesta to eat and party.


----------

